# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Лекция Лакшми Нараяна

## Москвитин Данил

Добрый день! Харе Кришна! Извините за столь странный вопрос. 
Однажды я слушал одну из лекций Лакшми Нараяна даса, где он говорил на мой взгляд очень интересные вещи о превратностях судьбы и философии вед. Из лекции я запомнил только пример сравнения невежественных людей с тремя поросенками из мультфильма по имени Ниф-Ниф, Наф-Наф и Нуф-Нуф, которые по незнанию и из за гордости могут много болтать как сумеют победить серого волка и забьют его своими хвостиками и набросятся на него своими тельцами и в конце концов только заточат зубы серому волку. Под серым волком он видимо имел ввиду материальную природу. 
Подскажите, слышал ли кто нибудь и помнит об этой лекции? Буду очень благодарен если укажите на нее.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Данил!

Лакшми Нараяна прабху был весьма известным проповедником в ИСККОН в конце девяностых, однако позднее он отделился от ИСККОН, и проповедовал самостоятельно. Насколько мне известно, духовные учителя не рекомендуют слушать его поздние лекции.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

